# Espêlho/espâlho - pronúncias



## IsaC

Tenho uma dúvida que ainda não consegui esclarecer!
Eu toda a vida pronunciei as palavras que acabem em "elho" como "êlho" ou seja:
- espêlho
- vermêlho
- escaravêlho
- joêlho
- coêlho
etc

Mas os meus amigos lisboetas todos dizem:
- espâlho
- vermâlho
etc

A minha questão é se a maneira como eu pronuncio será típica de alguma parte do país como as diferenças Lisboa/Porto ou se será só na minha cidade que se fala assim, resumindo, vocês como dizem isto?


----------



## Outsider

IsaC said:


> A minha questão é se a maneira como eu pronuncio será típica de alguma parte do país como as diferenças Lisboa/Porto ou se será só na minha cidade que se fala assim, resumindo, vocês como dizem isto?


A sua maneira de pronunciar é característica do norte e centro de Portugal (e do Brasil e da Galiza). É também, provavelmente, a mais antiga.

Mas, no centro do país, Lisboa é uma excepção a esta regra. E claro que, por ser a capital, tem tido grande influência na fala das pessoas de outras regiões. Pode ser que hoje em dia a pronúncia "espâlho" se esteja a tornar mais comum, mesmo fora de Lisboa.


----------



## Denis555

Como o Out disse: eu sempre pronunciei como um "e" fechado -> ê, nessas palavras acima. Também é a pronúncia que indica o Dicionário Aurélio:
*espelho*
(ê) [Do lat. _speculu_.] 

Substantivo masculino. 
1.Ópt. Superfície refletora constituída por uma película metálica depositada sobre um dielétrico (ger. vidro) polido, ou pela superfície de um corpo metálico polido. [...]

Mas "velho" se pronuncia com um "e" aberto: é ->vélho.


----------



## IsaC

Sim, velho é uma excepção e deve haver mais.
Eu sei que os brasileiros pronunciam como eu, por isso isto é uma questão mais de regiões portuguesas do que de português em si


----------



## Alentugano

Olá,

eu pronuncio essas palavras da mesma forma que a IsaC. Quando ouço _vermâlho, coâlho, _etc. associo imediatamente à fala da zona da Grande Lisboa.
No Alentejo e Algarve essa não é de forma nenhuma a pronúncia natural/tradicional das palavras. As pessoas mais antigas usam quase sempre o som /ê/.
Hoje em dia, no entanto, devido à influência dos _media, _já várias pessoas adoptaram essa forma porque acham que é mais correcto, uma vez que é assim que se fala na capital.


----------



## IsaC

Fico mais descansada por ver que afinal não sou só eu que falo assim! É que quando fui estudar para Lisboa, há 5 anos, toda a gente torcia o nariz quando eu dizia "vermêlho" e então comecei a falar como eles, de tal forma que agora também já me soa estranho!
Mas como venho embora de Lisboa entretanto rapidamente vou voltar à minha fala


----------



## ronanpoirier

Tenho uma dúvida!
Essa pronúncia do "e" como [â] só acontece quando o "e" seria pronunciado fechado nos outros sotaques, certo? Estava escutando uma música da Dulce Pontes e ela pronuncia "Tejo" /tEzhu/ (como eu pronuncio) e não /tâjzhu/. Aliás, em todos os sotaques portugueses há a inserção de [j] antes de consoante palatal? E isso ocorre em qualquer parte da palavra ou apenas na sílaba tônica?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Velho pronuncia-se con e aberto porque provem de uma e breve latina. Espelho está assimilado aos derivados de -ículum (com i breve) como escaraveho (< *scarabiculum), por isso ainda procedendo de e breve latina tem uma pronúncia fechada.


----------



## IsaC

ronanpoirier said:


> Tenho uma dúvida!
> Essa pronúncia do "e" como [â] só acontece quando o "e" seria pronunciado fechado nos outros sotaques, certo? Estava escutando uma música da Dulce Pontes e ela pronuncia "Tejo" /tEzhu/ (como eu pronuncio) e não /tâjzhu/. Aliás, em todos os sotaques portugueses há a inserção de [j] antes de consoante palatal? E isso ocorre em qualquer parte da palavra ou apenas na sílaba tônica?


 

Bom, não sei o que é inserção de consoante palatal por isso não posso responder a essa parte.
Mas a pronuncia â só acontece nas palavras com "elho" à excepção de velho, e nunca em palavras como Tejo


----------



## ronanpoirier

IsaC, as consoantes palatais no português são as seguintes: ch, x (soando como ch), j, g (soando como j), lh e nh. Acontece que eu escuto a pronúncia /vâjzhu/ para "vejo" ou /vâjnhu/ para "venho" no sotaque de Lisboa, enquanto que nos outros sotaques esses "e" seriam pronúnciados fechados. Gostaria de saber se o mesmo ocorre com palavras em que o "e" seria pronúncia aberto, como no caso de "Tejo", entretanto acho que o exemplo de "velho" já me responde.

E sobre a minha outra questão, talvez não tenhas notado, mas há a inserção dum [j] (este som equivale ao "i" de "praia", olha os meus exemplos anteriores) antes duma consoante palatal em Lisboa, gostaria de saber se isso ocorre sempre em Portugal ou é fenômeno restrito à área de Lisboa.


----------



## Outsider

ronanpoirier said:


> E sobre a minha outra questão, talvez não tenhas notado, mas há a inserção dum [j] (este som equivale ao "i" de "praia", olha os meus exemplos anteriores) antes duma consoante palatal em Lisboa [...]


Às vezes sim, às vezes não. Varia um pouco com quem fala e com a ocasião.


----------



## IsaC

Obrigada pelo esclarecimento Ronan. Bom, acho que varia porque por exemplo com a palavra "fecha" eu pronuncio "fécha" mas ouço toda a gente pronunciar "fâjcha", mesmo os meus amigos que não são de Lisboa.


----------



## Alandria

IsaC said:


> Obrigada pelo esclarecimento Ronan. Bom, acho que varia porque por exemplo com a palavra "fecha" eu pronuncio "fécha" mas ouço toda a gente pronunciar "fâjcha", mesmo os meus amigos que não são de Lisboa.


 
Essa palavra também varia no Brasil, no norte e no nordeste pronuncia-se "fêcha", enquanto em quase todo o resto do Brasil pronuncia-se "fécha". Os nordestinos tendem a achar estranhíssima a pronúncia com "e" aberto. Vamos ver o que Denis diz a respeito.


----------



## Denis555

Alandria said:


> Essa palavra também varia no Brasil, no norte e no nordeste pronuncia-se "fêcha", enquanto em quase todo o resto do Brasil pronuncia-se "fécha". Os nordestinos tendem a achar estranhíssima a pronúncia com "e" aberto. Vamos ver o que Denis diz a respeito.


 
É verdade! Eu acho estranhíssima essa pronúncia com o "e" aberto! Vixe!

Eu pronuncio "fêcha" ou até mesmo /fêjcha/ j=semivogal.


----------



## ronanpoirier

E "gay"? /gej/ ou /gâj/ em Lisboa?


----------



## Vanda

E eu que me policio tanto para pronunciar fêcha, porque naturalmente digo fécha, só que os dicionários dizem: (De *fecho (ê)* + -ar2.]) (Aurélio). Portanto, desta vez, os nordestinos passaram na nossa frente, não têm que se policiar num momento mais formal.


----------



## IsaC

ronanpoirier said:


> E "gay"? /gej/ ou /gâj/ em Lisboa?


 
Gâj 

Se pronunciarmos como o original inglês dizemos gej mas a nossa versão portuguesa é gâj


----------



## Alandria

Vanda said:


> E eu que me policio tanto para pronunciar fêcha, porque naturalmente digo fécha, só que os dicionários dizem: (De *fecho (ê)* + -ar2.]) (Aurélio). Portanto, desta vez, os nordestinos passaram na nossa frente, não têm que se policiar num momento mais formal.


 
Aurélio foi nordestino, evidentemente ele achou mais coerente a pronúncia dele. E como fica "mecha" (é) e "flecha" (é)? Para mim, são o mesmo caso, não?


----------



## Alentugano

ronanpoirier said:


> E "gay"? /gej/ ou /gâj/ em Lisboa?


 
Eu falo e ouço /gej/, como na pronúncia inglesa.


----------



## Vanda

Não sei, só me lembro dos meus professores todos forçarem para que disséssemos fêcha. De qualquer modo, não acredito que um dicionarista do gabarito do Aurélio se deixasse influenciar por seus próprios regionalismos, mas, para mim, não tem importância nenhuma se as pessoas dizem fêcha ou fécha, não tenho preconceitos lingüísticos.


----------



## Alandria

Vanda said:


> não acredito que um dicionarista do gabarito do Aurélio se deixasse influenciar por seus próprios regionalismos


 
Bom, ele expôs o que aprendeu. Sobre os regionalismos. Qualquer paulista ou sulista acha no mínimo estranho abrir um dicionário qualquer e ver que a pronúncia da vogal "e" é "é" (como se diz praticamente em toda a lusofonia), e não "ê", com exceção do sul e de São Paulo onde a pronúncia da vogal é "ê". 

Ah, e eu leio "recorde" como proparoxítona, não é porque o dicionário diz que ela é paroxítona que eu vou passar a ler como ele manda. 

Ah, tem também o alfabeto antigo, ainda em uso na Bahia, imagine um Baiano que sempre aprendeu na escola que f é "fê", mas quando ouve na tv (Lembra-se do soletrando? Onde o menino baiano foi proibido ao vivo por luciano huck de soletrar como na Bahia?), lê um dicionário onde só se registra "efe" ou quando vai a SP é discriminado por falar "fê" em vez de "efe", isso é algo a se pensar...


----------

